# Farbe von Jungfischen



## andreas w. (27. Aug. 2014)

Mahlzeit Gemeinde, 

die Frage ist wahrscheinlich schon ein paar mal gestellt worden - welche Farbe haben die Jungfische (bei mir die obligatorischen Goldfische) und wie lange behalten sie im Allgemeinen die Farbe?

Vorhin beim füttern bekam ich die Zweifel, die Goldfische die schon älter sind waren alle da und hungrig wie immer nolike Hunger oder Futterneid) und ein Schwung kleiner grauer/brauner Fische, 3-5cm waren auch dabei. Die schlanke Form hat mich auf __ Moderlieschen tippen lassen - aber dann wären ja keine Goldfische nachgekommen? Kann das sein, daß die drei Orfen sich nur über den __ Goldfisch Nachwuchs hergemacht haben?

Daher die Frage und ich könnte mit einer beruhigenden Antwort besser schlafen .
Nee im Ernst - kann das sein, daß kein Goldfisch Nachwuchs dabei ist?

Bin mal auf die Antworten gespannt, Gruß Andreas.


----------



## bekamax (27. Aug. 2014)

andreas w. schrieb:


> Kann das sein, daß die drei Orfen sich nur über den __ Goldfisch Nachwuchs hergemacht haben?


 
Ja. Ist komischerweise bei uns auch so.


----------



## PeterW (27. Aug. 2014)

Hi Andreas,
mein __ Goldfisch-Nachwuchs war jetzt immer fast schwarz oder sehr dunkelbraun jedenfalls.
Kann wohl bis zu mehreren Jahren dauern bis sie die Farbe wechseln oder eben auch nicht.
Ein paar von meinen sind jetzt so halb-halb schwarz-orange oder sie verlieren das schwarz in Flecken.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## andreas w. (28. Aug. 2014)

PeterW schrieb:


> Hi Andreas,
> mein __ Goldfisch-Nachwuchs war jetzt immer fast schwarz oder sehr dunkelbraun jedenfalls.
> Kann wohl bis zu mehreren Jahren dauern bis sie die Farbe wechseln oder eben auch nicht.
> Ein paar von meinen sind jetzt so halb-halb schwarz-orange oder sie verlieren das schwarz in Flecken.
> ...



Das hilft. Zeit hab ich jede Menge für´n Teich. Danke und jetzt kann ich wieder schlafen gehen


----------

